# Best Laid Plans



## Grumpy Gator (Apr 5, 2015)

My niece was getting married yesterday.
  And then the fun started.
Now I'm not one to go to the beach.
Let alone on a holiday week end.
   I'v seen this girl naked.
But that was when had to change her dippers . 
So I sucked it up 
Now anybody that knows me will tell you that I don't care what day it is cause when I drove tractor-trailers coast to coast I had to account for every hour of the day and night for 8 years and when I quit that job I threw away my watch.
Well they wanted to tie the knot on the beach. And I got elected to cook the 20lbs of fresh pork roast for the reception So after dropping off the better half there I am making  endless circles in the parking lot looking for a parking spot .I got stuck in a line going out of the park.So thinks I no problem I'll just turn around and go back in.
NOT..... The cop at the gate closes it in front of me.
"The lot is full'"says she. "I know"says I "but my little girl is getting married and I got all the food for the reception ! " "Not my problem" says she." OK where is the nearest place to park?" "About a mile down the road"
 At that point I realized that there was no civil in that civil servant.
So rather then getting arrested I leave the gate and go about 100 yards down the road to a large hotel and flip the desk clerk 20 bucks to leave my car there long enough to deliver the food and pick up the SWMBO and go home.
 And some people wounder why I'm so grumpy.
************JADIP*****************************G*******************************


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 5, 2015)

I feel your pain, brother!!  This may sound cruel, but keep in mind that I hold MOST of our law enforcement personnel in the highest regard, but there are some that don't deserve the air that they breathe. I am not saying that the cop in this instance is one of them, but I'll bet she would think a lot differently if she were laying there shot or injured, and she asked for help from a passerby who responded with "Not my problem"!


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Apr 5, 2015)

Yep,  some days it just doesn't pay to get out of the house, getting out of bed is a must. Coffee, the elixer of life, must be made, then back to bed to catch some DVRed shows and chill out with my sweety......


----------



## kvt (Apr 5, 2015)

I feel your pain.   Problem is that once many of them get into the civil service jobs,   It is very difficult to get them out.   They just keep moving them around to cause other people problem,   And on top of that if they have to they promote them to get rid of them, when a High schooler needing some extra spending money would prob be better at the job.  In over 23 years active in the military then another 10 as a contactor I have seen a lot of them.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Apr 9, 2015)

Testing if groups are back up and running.
                  ***G***


----------



## kvt (Apr 10, 2015)

it seems to be working.   It was down all day, or at least every time I checked it was down for me,   Maybe it just did not like me.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Apr 10, 2015)

Yup it still works kinda sorta.But this is better than nothing.
                          ***G***


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Apr 14, 2015)

Test Test


----------



## Old Iron (Apr 14, 2015)

Yup it is working.

Paul


----------



## kvt (Apr 14, 2015)

OK,  I see it in the main forums and I can click on it and get to it.  but when I go to the Groups up top,   It takes me the main groups list.,   When I click on the Grumpy old Cusses it does not take me to the various sub discussions etc.    Or is it just me.


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 14, 2015)

It's not just you, Ken. That's the way it is currently working for everyone.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Apr 15, 2015)

So today I had to replace the lower ball joints on a '93 Cougar.So I ordered the  parts and picked up the car the next day.So on the way home with the car I stop at the parts store and get my parts.Now here is where the day starts down hill.The 2 ball joints are in different size boxes."Not to worry the boxes have the same number on them" says my well seasoned 19 year old parts pro. A quick visual by me confirms they look alike .So I grab and go.
So I get the car home and jack it up and remove the lower ball joint on the passenger side and go to put the new one in.Now I have literally done hundreds of these things.... but this one don't want to cooperate . So take it back apart and take a closer look. Break out the mic's and measure the hole ID then measure the old ball joint OD then the new.
Well what do you know the new part is only .075 bigger then the old part and the hole. Talk about press fit.So I mic the other one and Sweet it will work. So I put that side together. 
Now me and my mics go to a different parts shop and check out what they got . Score and it's 8 dollars cheaper than other guys.
 Way too much fun for today so I'll finish the job tomorrow.
***************************JADIP***************************Gator*********
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
*****************


----------



## kvt (Apr 15, 2015)

the second one must have been the new design,   They changed the specs and you did not get the message.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Apr 16, 2015)

This is a test.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I would like to make this our group avatar .Maybe when the forum is running I'll see what I can do.
                                                          *G*


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 17, 2015)

PERFECT!!!

Errrrr...... I mean  PERFECT, DANGNABBIT!!


----------



## higgite (Apr 18, 2015)

kvt said:


> the second one must have been the new design,   They changed the specs and you did not get the message.



Apparently, the "well seasoned 19 year old parts pro" didn't get that memo, either. Go figure.

As for the group avatar, Gator, I don't know where you got my selfie, but feel free to use it.

Tom


----------



## kvt (Apr 18, 2015)

That 19 year old parts pro was probably the new manager.   Went to one recently, and I would swear the kid was not even out of high school, did not even look like he was shaving yet.   He was wearing a manager badge,   and when I asked him for a part he could not even figure out what I was talking about,  He finally gave up and turned the screen around and let me go at it.   I found my part but figure the odds,   It said they had one in stock but he could not find it.    What ever happened to the old parts pros who had been mechanics prior.


----------



## brino (Apr 24, 2015)

kvt said:


> It said they had one in stock but he could not find it



Ken, you needed to do that part of the sale too, making that manager completely redundant.....


----------



## kvt (Apr 24, 2015)

And I think he thought he knew everything listening to him talking to other customers.  I wander if he was the product of one of these fly by night technical schools.   
I just wish that some of the old mechanics that needed some extra money after they get where they don't want to mechanic full time would be parts counter guys.   But there again the companies don't want to pay them if they can get a young guy for min wage.  But they would prob have better sales and more repeat sales if they did do that.  I only go there if I have to any more,  I order on line, since I don't have any local small town type of parts houses around.   Just the box stores,  Auto zone Oriley and   Napa.


----------



## brino (Apr 24, 2015)

kvt said:


> I just wish that some of the old mechanics..........would be parts counter guys.



But then they'd have to deal with the young kids that think they know everything about hopping up a Honda "sports car".
I'd rather be in the back talking to my machines.

Boy, re-reading that makes me sound like I belong with the "*Grumpy Old Cusses*", don't it.

-brino


----------



## kvt (Apr 25, 2015)

An't that why were are in this section.????   Were we as bad as these young guys today when we were younger.


----------



## roadie33 (Apr 25, 2015)

kvt said:


> An't that why were are in this section.???? Were we as bad as these young guys today when we were younger.


If you asked some of the good ol' boy's back when you were younger they would probably say, YES.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (May 1, 2015)

Well this is a good sign,we got a button now.
*******************************************************G********
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
***************


----------

